# Lead free



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

How many states or counties are enforcing lead free brass fittings? It is now starting to be talked about being written into our code, how ever now we have certain municipalities and inspectors looking at the stamping on the fittings. How ever the inspector that did that's office said he could not legally fail us as it is not required by them until we receive a notice. Just wondered how many others are required to install lead free.


----------



## Eyelow (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't answer the question for American purpose, but fun fact too know.

In Sweden, Denmark, Norway, Finland & many other countries of Europe it is forbidden to use Lead material in Plumbing.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think the US is all lead free now.

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Eyelow said:


> I can't answer the question for American purpose, but fun fact too know.
> 
> In Sweden, Denmark, Norway, Finland & many other countries of Europe it is forbidden to use Lead material in Plumbing.


Lead is commonly found in many brass alloys...
The lead free requirement is for the brass used in plumbing...

Is your brass required to be lead free as well?
we haven't used lead pipes for many years here...
But the brass requirement is new and being implemented....


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

It wouldn't matter much here, can't buy anything other than ingots that have lead in it at any supply house...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have not soldered any of the lead-free brass yet. Other plumbers are saying that there is a learning curve with it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have not soldered any of the lead-free brass yet. Other plumbers are saying that there is a learning curve with it.


No big deal Tommy...
If you know how to sweat properly you'll be fine...

Keep the heat spread out and don't overheat you'll be fine...

If you have a lazy technique where you hold the torch on the bottom and think it will work with lead free you'll have a tough time...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> No big deal Tommy...
> If you know how to sweat properly you'll be fine...
> 
> Keep the heat spread out and don't overheat you'll be fine...
> ...











Roger that. Most of the houses here{the new ones anyway} keep a plumber busy crimping and glueing....:laughing:....Solder? What's that?


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Heard guys talking about a diff type of flux for lead free fittings, something new they said, u guys heard of this ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea there are a few and they are discussed in another thread from a while back. Too much heat will burn it so there ya go....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Heard guys talking about a diff type of flux for lead free fittings, something new they said, u guys heard of this ?


 
The Oaty #5 tinning flux is probably the best way to go with the new lead free fittings..... 

Eventually within the year I would guess that all the shop fittings with lead in them will be spent ....

then in maybe 250 years all the houses with lead fittings in them will all disappear and we will finally have a 100% lead free system... :thumbsup:

just like the government wants


----------



## Eyelow (Oct 29, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Lead is commonly found in many brass alloys...
> The lead free requirement is for the brass used in plumbing...
> 
> Is your brass required to be lead free as well?
> ...


I just reread the question and I just saw that I missinterpret it, I thought it was about working with lead, the way they did in the < 60's something.

As of December 2013 the European Union stated that Lead Free Brass and tested lead brass may be used.


----------

